# 03 spec v 180w 7 speaker stereo system



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

Has anyone torn this system apart yet? Tryin to find some info on it. Stock amp? If so where is it located? Removal of factory cd deck? What panels come off etc, any pictures anyone have would be great.
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

*03 spec v sound system*

i have put a sub amp with sub on these cars. factory amp is under rear deck. factory sub doesnt sound very good. i took out that sub and jus put my own. i used an rca converter on the wires after the amp going to the sub for signal. to take the factory sub you jus have to take the back seat out completely to get to the hidden bolts of the sub. pain!


----------

